# text um das Bild herum



## xtraMen (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo leute,

ich stehe auf dem Schlauch.
Habe ein Bild und ich möchte um das Bild herum schreiben können ohne es in eine extra Spalte machen zu müssen.
Normalerweise sollte der Text rechts neben dem Bild oben beginnen aber er rutscht immer runter.
Was mach ich den Verkehrt:


```
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">
    <tr>
        <td valign="top"><img src="images/logo.jpg" hspace="5" vspace="5"></td>
    </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## redlama (13. Mai 2005)

Normalerweise wird der Textumfluss mit hspace und vspace erreicht, genau wie Du es gemacht hast. (siehe auch hier)
Und mit dem valign="top" sollte eh alles in der Zelle oben beginnen.
Was genau verstehst Du denn unter "aber er rutscht immer runter"?
Kannst Du das ein wenig genauer erklären?
Oder hast Du einen Link/ eine Grafik zu dem Problem?

redlama


----------



## Chickterminator (13. Mai 2005)

Ich würds mit CSS lösen und zwar musst du mal nach float suchen !

Nils


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (15. Mai 2005)

Chickterminator hat da ganz Recht. Auf SelfHTML nachzulesen.


```
<div style="width:400px;float:left;padding:5px;"><img src="bild.jpg" alt="Bild" /></div>

<div>
<!-- Ganz viel Text, der um die Grafik herumfließen soll -->
</div>
```


----------

